# Leistungsstarke Game Notebooks 1200 - 1600 Euro



## Dawnclaude (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd mir nun auch einen Gamenotebook holen, das sehr gut für Spiele geeignet sein soll.
Ich habe lange und intensiv geschaut. Vorraussetzung ist 17 Zoll, sonst ist mir der Bildschirm zu klein.
Folgende Kandidaten:

Der *MSI GT725* ist wohl der stärkste Gamenotebook im Preis Leistungsverhältnis. Er wurde auch überall gut bewertet.
Der Haken ist nur....er wird scheinbar nicht mehr verkauft.
Wenn irgendwer von euch weiß, wo man sich den noch holen kann, sagt Bescheid.

Nächster Kandidat *Asus G71GX*
http://astore.amazon.de/Computers.Notebooks.Laptops.Billig.Kaufen-21/detail/B002RHPCFC
Wird scheinbar bei Amazon besonders günstig angeboten mit einer GTX 260, die sehr gut ist! Wurde relativ gut bewertet. Etwas störend evtl die Hitze der Graka und der kontrastarme Monitor. Des weiteren bin ich von dem Design (rotes Zeug ) nicht so angetan.
Es gibt noch weitere Asus Geräte, die etwas teurer sind, die Grafikkarte ist allerdings immer die gleiche, das Design etwas besser hier z.b.


*Der Nachfolger G72GX*
Notebooks ASUS G72GX-TY013V

Meiner Meinung nach nehmen sich die Beiden aber nicht sonderlich. Oder wie seht ihr das?


Gut, da wir jetzt schon bei 1400 Euro sind, gucke ich direkt mal, was es nur 200 Euro teurer gibt.

Da hätten wir einen Riesen mit 18 Zoll. PC Games hat ihn auch bewertet. 
*XMG8 18,4*
mySN® Schenker-Notebook
GTX 280M ist natürlich noch mal etwas besser.
Allerdings muss man noch 2 GB speicher dazu kaufen, Festplatte und Windows7 OEM , was die sache noch mal etwas teurer macht.

Alternativ der *XMG7.c 17,3* mit besserer CPU :
mySN® Schenker-Notebook

Beide wirken auf den ersten Blick sehr gut, aber der Preis naja...wenns 200 euro billiger wäre, würd ich sofort zuschlagen. Wenigstens brauch ich die MwSt nich zahlen. 


Was würdet Ihr empfehlen oder habt ihr noch andere Notebooks im Programm, die ein besseres Preis / Leistungsverhältnis haben?


----------



## koe80 (7. Dezember 2009)

MSI GT725 gibt es nur noch auf ebay.

suche selber gerad ein neues notebook.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2009)

über 15-16 zoll ist natürlich nicht mehr wirklich ein "notebook", das kannst du also ernsthaft gesehen nur als völlig überteuerten desktopersatz benutzen, oder für LAns nehmen, weil es halt trotzdem noch leichter ist als nen ganzen PC mitzunehmen.

bei den mysn musst du halt bedenken, dass windows und selbst WLAN noch dazubestellt werden muss. da stellt sich dann die frage, da es effektiv um die 1600€ kosten wird, ob es das wert ist... 

so oder so ist so ein teil 2-3 mal so teuer wie ein gleichgiter desktopPC - wenn du das also NUR wegen LANs kaufen willst, würd ich dir ernsthaft raten, für LANs dann auf höhere details zu verzichten und nur 700€ auszugeben, für das ersparte dann lieber nen guten PC nzw. den alten nachrüsten.


----------



## Acid (7. Dezember 2009)

In dieser Preisklasse würde ich ein Clevo empfehlen oder ein Alienware m15x.....


----------



## Dawnclaude (8. Dezember 2009)

Der Clevo ist übrigens das Schenkernotebook. Alienware ist mir zu klein und der größere zu teuer.

auf ebay gibts gerade einen leichten gebrauchten aber guten GT725
Gaming Notebook MSI GT725 2,53GHz-17"-4 GB-500 GB HDD bei eBay.de: (endet 16.12.09 23:17:25 MEZ)


Ich werd wohl das 18 zoll notebook holen (mit windows 7 ca 1700 euro), full hd reizt mich schon und der  17er ist teurer.


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2009)

18 Zoll?! 1700€?!! Kauf Dir lieber einen 800€ Desktop PC und 900€ max. 16 Zoll Laptop, dann hast du stationär wesentlich mehr Leistung als bei dem 1700€ Laptop und mobil... naja... bist du mobil ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (11. Dezember 2009)

Gamer-Notebooks.. Wer hat diese Geldverschleuderung bitte 
erfunden...

Ein Desktop für 700 hat mehr Leistung als ein Notebook für 2000 Euro 
Zu ner LAN kann man seinen Desktop auch mal mitnehmen,
bloß um mehr "Mobilität" zu haben, gebe ich doch nicht das doppelte aus.
Die meisten teuren Notebooks haben nen Q9000, der ist bei den meisten
Games noch so was von langsam, da sie keine 4 Kerne nutzen können.
Der hat nur 4* 2 GHz, ist also bei vielen Spielen langsamer als ein höher getakteter Core 2 Duo.

Und von NVidia Grakas ist bei Notebooks abzuraten, die Radeon 4850M
steckt die GTX260M & GTX280M in die Tasche 

Auf LANs werden meistens eher alte Games gezockt (CSS, WC3, BF2....),
die aúch auf nem kleinen Notebook laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2009)

es gibt an sich nur 2 triftige gründe, sich so ein teil zu holen:

- man geht öfter zu LANs, auf der auch neuee spiele gespielt werden. dann is selbst ein koffer mit nem 18 zöller immer noch besser als nen PC mitzuschleppen, vor allem wenn man kein auto hat und/oder den ständigen ab- und aufbau des PCs nicht will
- man ist SEHR oft über nacht mal woanders und will dort nicht auf spiele verzichten, bzw. tingelt zwischen zwei wohnungen hin und her (student zB vom studienort zur heimat)

und in beiden fällen gilt natürlich immer die frage, ob es einem das wert ist... es ist halt luxus, völlig klar. aber das ist ne gute grafikkarte für den desktopPC, mit der auch neue spiele auf high laufen, ebenfalls, wenn man es mit ner mittelklassekarte vergleicht  

und im falle "zwei wohnungen" wären ZWEI PCs trotzdem sinnvoller, weil man die im gegensatz zu dem notebook auch günstig aufrüsten kann.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Dezember 2009)

Dell Studio XPS 16

Ansonsten halt noch was von Lenovo oder Compaq.


----------



## Dawnclaude (12. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich brauchs noch für meine Arbeit. Ich arbeite z.b. ständig im Zug, wenn ich hin und her fahre.
Aber geil ist es auch im bett nen Gruselspiel zu spielen oder Filme zu gucken.
Naja ist wohl Gewohnheitssache. Das ist so wie im Film WallE wo die Menschen alles im Liegen erledigen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2009)

würd da nicht 15-17 zoll reichen? naja, musst du selber wissen


----------



## Dawnclaude (27. Dezember 2009)

Falls es für euch noch interessant ist. Ich hab mir dann den hier geholt:

mySN® Schenker-Notebook

Das Top Angebot 17 Zoll, das jetzt bald ausläuft.
Der Vorteil ist, dass hier schon 4 GB Ram und 2 Festplatten drin sind. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, für meine Arbeit als Spieleentwickler (*hust hust* ) perfekt.
DIe Spieleperformance ist super, genauso wie die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit. Die Kühlung ist sehr gut- viel besser als bei meinem alten Laptop.

Einzige Haken:

- Audio Lautsprecher haben keinen Bass, wenn man also Bass haben will , brauch man gute Kopfhörer oder ne Anlage. ALso laut Musik anmachen mit dem Laptop ohne seperate Lautsprecher klingt eher peinlich. 
- Akku Laufzeit ist nicht besonders lang.Für meine Stunde Zugfahrt reichts aber. Ist auch eher ein mobiler Barbone PC. (Wirklich schwer isser aber nich, und ich geh nicht ins Fittnessstudio. )


----------



## Pixelplanet (27. Dezember 2009)

eventuell wäre das deviltech Fire DTX noch ne alternative falls man doch ein paar euro sparen will was ja scheinbar nich der fall ist 

DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Fire DTX #

kommste mit minimal weniger leistung bei ca. 500€ weniger raus


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2009)

Dawnclaude schrieb:


> Falls es für euch noch interessant ist. Ich hab mir dann den hier geholt:
> 
> mySN® Schenker-Notebook


 
Prozessortechnisch das Beste, was Intel für Desktop und Mobil Plattformen zu bieten hat.

Klomplett gesehen, technisch High End. Verarbeitung(?) dafür halt auch sau teuer und nur pseudo Mobil.

Weist aber schon, dass bei der CPU , die Grafik Einheit vor Angst zittert . 3d - mässig rennt die immer am Limit wenn du sie nicht manuell bremst.

K.A wie lange so eine nV GPU Dauerhöchstleitung erträgt.


----------



## mySN.de (28. Dezember 2009)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> eventuell wäre das deviltech Fire DTX noch ne alternative falls man doch ein paar euro sparen will was ja scheinbar nich der fall ist
> 
> DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Fire DTX #
> 
> kommste mit minimal weniger leistung bei ca. 500€ weniger raus


 

50 % der Grafikleistung und des Festplattendurchsatzes sind nicht nur minimal !

Dieses Gerät ist vor Ende Januar 2010 nirgends verfügbar und wird als MG6.c im Januar im Shop implementiert.


----------



## Pixelplanet (28. Dezember 2009)

mySN.de schrieb:


> 50 % der Grafikleistung und des Festplattendurchsatzes sind nicht nur minimal !



grafileistung stimmt da sind es "nur" fast 50% 

aber der Festplatten durchsatz ist laut notebookjournal um ca. 18mb/s höher selbst wenn man nur ne 5400rpm festplatte im Fire DTX hat


----------



## mySN.de (29. Dezember 2009)

1 x 320 / 5400: 69,1 MByte/s
1 x 320 / 7200: 78 MByte/s 

Ein RAID0 Stripe ermöglicht demnach knapp 160MByte/s, da die theoretischen Werte auch praktisch erreicht werden.


----------



## Pixelplanet (29. Dezember 2009)

naja mir ist es eigentlich total wayne

im teast von notebook journal wurden diese werte jedenfalls nicht erreicht


----------



## mySN.de (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo !

Das waren Quotes von den Testbreichten.


----------



## Acid (2. Januar 2010)

Alienware m15 x oder clevo


----------

